# الجزء الثانى من فك وصيانة وتركيب محركات الديزل والبنزين(فيديو)



## أسد الله (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
:84:
حياكم الله جميعا

بعد طول غياب تم رفع الجزء الثانى من الفيديو الرائع الذى يشرح كيفية فك وصيانة وتركيب محركات البنزين والديزل

:20:

مع تحيات هيئة البحوث العسكرية المصرية
طبعا الدورة مقسمة الى6 اجزاء وسوف اعطيكم البرنامج الذى يقوم بتجميع اجزائها فى ملف واحد حتى يتسنى لنا المشاهدة الكاملة
مدة الدورة 35 دقيقة والشرح بالعربى
​_*:73:وهاكم الروابط*_

http://www.4shared.com/file/117566213/b3e30519/B0_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/117569721/2868e54b/B1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/117650125/97b41a14/B2_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/117655780/2e628a91/B3_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/117661925/66bb5619/B4_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/117668240/31d6a57b/B5_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/117748301/92e3ba1b/B6_online.html

ورابط برنامج التجميع :
http://www.4shared.com/file/116813989/11b68ce7/___online.html
:28:



*لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء*​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الفيديو


----------



## السيد نور الدين (30 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله لك علي هذا الفيديو الرائع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 أكتوبر 2009)

أسد الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> :84:
> حياكم الله جميعا​
> ...


 

وفقك الله مهندس أسد الله ورفع ذكرك ووضع وزرك..

وسهل لك جميع أمرك ..

جزاك الله خير الجزاء .. وبارك فيك.. وسدد خطاك..

وجعل ماتقدمه خالصاً .. وفي موازين عملك.​


----------



## malak200029 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة كل خير ومنع عنك كل الشر


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## karim_kimo233 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## وليد العتر (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جدا على الفيديو وفقك الله


----------



## mohshah (26 يناير 2012)

أحسن الله اليكم وبارك مجهودكم​


----------



## السعيد نصير (11 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

